# Americans are adapting to increasing traffic congestion



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/csm/20070919/ts_csm/awheelies


> Atlanta - Well over a million commuters rush through Atlanta every day. Driver Lance Helms has catalogued a few tactics for staying alive.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> Avoid SUVs and trucks from Clayton County, and definitely from Cobb – they drive as if they own the place. If you have to cut someone off, make sure to target a person driving a Mercedes S-class, who will cede the road. And if the downtown connector bogs down under Spaghetti Junction, pop in a podcast with comedian Bill Maher or catch up on calls to some old friends. In other words, enjoy the mayhem.
> ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

LtBk said:


> 9 of 10 Americans still drive to work each day


I reckon this stat exists coz America's racist. I can't remember seeing at least a few other whites in any metro wagon other than those in NYC's fleets.........what white down there'd dare to be seen sitting with somebody who lives life in darker exterior organ? Or, are Americans just frightened little chickens being out in PUBLIC?

Plus my impression of Atlanta's been exceptional what with its racist existence......


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Typical anti-American thinking there.

It's a combination of things. Less government control over land uses, suburbs fighting one another over commercial development to reduce real estate taxes, a desire for more space (Americans have more kids than Canadians or Europeans/Japanese/Koreans), and the most important factor...more wealth.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

Looks like most cities that opted for auto-dependency after the second world war (with the help of government policies and big businesses) have finally reached the breaking point for their infrastructure. Everywhere in the world people will only tolerate up to a relatively constant daily commute time. So unless this cycle of sprawl stops and reverses soon, inner-cities will simply collapse...or the roads will, as we saw in Minneapolis.


----------



## KGB89 (Feb 16, 2006)

trainrover said:


> I reckon this stat exists coz America's racist. I can't remember seeing at least a few other whites in any metro wagon other than those in NYC's fleets.........what white down there'd dare to be seen sitting with somebody who lives life in darker exterior organ? Or, are Americans just frightened little chickens being out in PUBLIC?
> 
> Plus my impression of Atlanta's been exceptional what with its racist existence......


So wait, do you hate Americans, or just YT in general?

I personally point the blame at Bush for this abomination.


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

trainrover said:


> I reckon this stat exists coz America's racist. I can't remember seeing at least a few other whites in any metro wagon other than those in NYC's fleets.........what white down there'd dare to be seen sitting with somebody who lives life in darker exterior organ? Or, are Americans just frightened little chickens being out in PUBLIC?
> 
> Plus my impression of Atlanta's been exceptional what with its racist existence......


more than half my co-workers ride the bus.
And what do you know? More than half of them are white, including me.
:nuts:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

> Despite high gas prices – $2.66 in Atlanta on Tuesday


LOL, I would be jumping for joy for $2.66. 

Anyway, the rising gas prices is making moving into exurbs more counter-productive, yeah...cheaper housing, but does it sound nice to have a 90 minute commute twice a day...that's 3 hours a day! :nuts:

I wonder if Metro Atlanta at least has express buses...


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

IMO,anybody who wastes 3 hours commuting to work and back are morons with no lives.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Commutes here getting longer here, due to housing shortages in the cities. Thus, sleepy farming villages as far as 100 km away are turning into commuter towns.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

trainrover said:


> I reckon this stat exists coz America's racist. I can't remember seeing at least a few other whites in any metro wagon other than those in NYC's fleets.........what white down there'd dare to be seen sitting with somebody who lives life in darker exterior organ? Or, are Americans just frightened little chickens being out in PUBLIC?
> 
> Plus my impression of Atlanta's been exceptional what with its racist existence......


While I don't deny that Americans are racist, what the hell does this have to do with transportation? Umm hello, I take transit EVERYDAY, and guess what...*I'm white*.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

LtBk said:


> IMO,anybody who wastes 3 hours commuting to work and back are morons with no lives.


:lol: Thanks, I think you're great too. it's true that it is a pain commuting 3 hours a day, I'm going to look for a job closer to home soon I think. 3 hours per day on the train though gives me plenty of time to read lots of books or even do some work on my laptop.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

globill said:


> It's a combination of things... the most important factor...more wealth.


So the wealthier you get, the more time you want to waste stuck in traffic???

If I was wealthier i'd ensure that I was able to either not work at all or if I did still have to work i'd choose a job that didn't involve such long wasted hours.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Xelebes said:


> Commutes here getting longer here, due to housing shortages in the cities. Thus, sleepy farming villages as far as 100 km away are turning into commuter towns.


Get yourselves some commie blocks! North Americans looove to live far away from their jobs, I just don't understand how.

I spend 1h on commuting per day (30 + 30 min) and I already get really pissed off at traffic (and I live in a 300k city), let alone spending 1 hour and a half to get to my job, LOL!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Why do we love to live far away from our jobs...thanks to cheaper housing, (arguably) better schools and less crime, people will trend farther and farther away from the city. 

Ironically, the revitalization and gentrification of many cities make the exodus further. 
The middle class is the first to leave.

I live in a small metro, but there are people here who commute as much as 80km away. In New York City, there are people who commute 4 hours a day to Northeastern Pennsylvania, 170km away, where housing can usually be a tiny fraction of the cost for a bigger size than in the NYC area.

I don't know about Atlanta...I thought that it was cheap across the board.



Jonesy55 said:


> :lol: Thanks, I think you're great too. it's true that it is a pain commuting 3 hours a day, I'm going to look for a job closer to home soon I think. 3 hours per day on the train though gives me plenty of time to read lots of books or even do some work on my laptop.


Commuting on a train isn't the same...probably that's more productive, you can get some work done instead of spending all your time behind the wheel.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

globill said:


> Typical anti-American thinking there.


Oh really? Then maybe the USA ought to become *über*-phony at how it demonstrates itself for my poorly-skilled dumb-tourist-self whenever I ride public transport in major urban centres down there......

I've read members' postings in SC fora around here that, after no less than a couple of centuries' of the USA's existence, treat non-white matters in a 'mystic' context (the cheek of those ignoramae!!). The same goes for like-conversations I overhear (in English) by Americans around town here (dreadful statements!).

You know, and then I can't shake all my memories of just how far-out-there American tourists became back in London, never mind the handful of other places I've chanced to spy -- and, begrudgingly, hear -- them holidaying in.....


----------



## ERGO PROXY (Jul 21, 2007)

trainrover said:


> I reckon this stat exists coz America's racist. I can't remember seeing at least a few other whites in any metro wagon other than those in NYC's fleets.........what white down there'd dare to be seen sitting with somebody who lives life in darker exterior organ? Or, are Americans just frightened little chickens being out in PUBLIC?


:weirdo:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Heh heh -- incapable of distinguishing between sarcasm and fact.......


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

trainrover said:


> ^^ Heh heh -- incapable of distinguishing between sarcasm and fact.......


A little bit difficult in writing on the internet without voice inflections or facial give-aways...


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> So the wealthier you get, the more time you want to waste stuck in traffic???
> 
> If I was wealthier i'd ensure that I was able to either not work at all or if I did still have to work i'd choose a job that didn't involve such long wasted hours.



I'm talking in general. In general, Americans can afford larger homes on more land with more toys like swimming pools and large landscaped lawns. This is what causes sprawl. In Europe and Asia, there is either not enough land or the government forcibly constrains access to it.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

And truth be told, for every person that hates the drive/traffic, there is another who loves his/her alone time, listening to their favorite satellite radio/local DJ/NPR program, and someone else enjoying their latest Podcasts. When I used to commute by car, I actually thought of it as one of the more relaxing parts of the day.


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

If 9 out of 10 Americans drive to work, then what is the figure for Europe... For comparision, of course


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

^^ depends where you are.
Where I work(and most central city offices) most people take the buses or walk.
Statistics dont give a clear view.
You couold have two cities in one country, one that only 1 out of 10 people had cars, and everyone walked, then another where everyone drove cars, and they would add that percentage to it, making it seem as if the whole country is addicted to cars!


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

iampuking said:


> If 9 out of 10 Americans drive to work, then what is the figure for Europe... For comparision, of course


I can't answer for Europe. But for Montreal, it supposedly has the lowest car-ownership ratio out of the continent's major cities, i.e., two out of three dwellers. And as far as metros go, its ridership is the third highest on the continent, after NYC and Toronto.

I don't know, but this "9 out of 10" stat seems awfully high.


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

TenRot said:


> Why do we love to live far away from our jobs...thanks to cheaper housing, (arguably) better schools and less crime, people will trend farther and farther away from the city.
> 
> Ironically, the revitalization and gentrification of many cities make the exodus further.
> The middle class is the first to leave.
> ...



Thats happening to my family. Were moving to North East Pennsylvania and its a 1 1/2 hour commute to work and than another 1 1/2 hour commute from work  Im barely going to see my parents.

Oh well. Houses out there a cheaper, and the schools are better.


----------



## Johnny Drama (Jul 24, 2007)

trainrover said:


> I reckon this stat exists coz America's racist. I can't remember seeing at least a few other whites in any metro wagon other than those in NYC's fleets.........what white down there'd dare to be seen sitting with somebody who lives life in darker exterior organ? Or, are Americans just frightened little chickens being out in PUBLIC?
> 
> Plus my impression of Atlanta's been exceptional what with its racist existence......


tell me...are you on drugs? Racist because 9/10 drive to work? When I was coming home today from work, most of the people driving back were black. hno:


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

schmidt said:


> Get yourselves some commie blocks! North Americans looove to live far away from their jobs, I just don't understand how.
> 
> I spend 1h on commuting per day (30 + 30 min) and I already get really pissed off at traffic (and I live in a 300k city), let alone spending 1 hour and a half to get to my job, LOL!


Highrise construction for residential accomodation (about 50-60 highrises) is booming in Calgary as Sprawl was growing too fast. In Edmonton, there is very little that is single family homes. Almost 40% is townhouses and 30% is lowrise condos. Not building much high commies (about 10 or so under construction)


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

trainrover said:


> Oh really? Then maybe the USA ought to become *über*-phony at how it demonstrates itself for my poorly-skilled dumb-tourist-self whenever I ride public transport in major urban centres down there......
> 
> I've read members' postings in SC fora around here that, after no less than a couple of centuries' of the USA's existence, treat non-white matters in a 'mystic' context (the cheek of those ignoramae!!). The same goes for like-conversations I overhear (in English) by Americans around town here (dreadful statements!).
> 
> You know, and then I can't shake all my memories of just how far-out-there American tourists became back in London, never mind the handful of other places I've chanced to spy -- and, begrudgingly, hear -- them holidaying in.....


Sir, please lay off of that tangent. You aren't making yourself look smart by posting this rubbish in here.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

what else can they do? it's adapt or die


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Xelebes said:


> Sir, please lay off of that tangent. You aren't making yourself look smart by posting this rubbish in here.


^^ Extent of a Canadian playin' smartipants......in English.....heh heh

I'll write it again, you pratt: Americans have a nasty fear being around blacks out in public. What _else_ explains low white ridership on networks outsizing my town's?




Johnny Drama said:


> tell me...are you on drugs?


If I were, I'm bright enough that they'd be the sort that *work!*

Moreover, *dawg*, what makes you reckon you're the slightest bit worthwhile for whom to be popping some drug, coz there be nuhtin' addictive aboutcha?!?


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm guessing trainrover is on a mix of hash and codeine....

we should ignore him and let him do his stream of (un)conciousness thing.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

iampuking said:


> If 9 out of 10 Americans drive to work, then what is the figure for Europe... For comparision, of course


There was a report out today saying that in the UK it's 71% who drive to work, about 14% take the bus or train and 11% walk so car is very important for commuting.

In London the majority of people take the bus or train and some other big cities like Manchester, Birmingham or Glasgow have high numbers going to work by mass transit but you have to remember that most people don't live in London, if you are in a small town or city the congestion isn't nearly so bad and the public transport options are often more limited.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7009776.stm



BBC News said:


> Most commuters favour car - study
> 
> The RAC says more needs to be done to get people out of their cars
> As many as 71% of British workers travel to work by car, a study by the RAC Foundation suggests.
> ...


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

globill said:


> I'm guessing trainrover is on a mix of hash and codeine....
> 
> we should ignore him and let him do his stream of (un)conciousness thing.


:lol:

I don't understand what he's saying.


----------



## Tcmetro (Jun 9, 2007)

In Downtown Minneapolis 40% of the workers ride the bus or train to work, but in cities like Atlanta, New Orleans, Dallas, etc. people complain that buses and trains will attract "undesiribles" to their suburban communities. In the south it is obviously a race issue.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

globill said:


> I'm talking in general. In general, Americans can afford larger homes on more land with more toys like swimming pools and large landscaped lawns. This is what causes sprawl. In Europe and Asia, there is either not enough land or the government forcibly constrains access to it.


I have been in America just lately. And I have been to quite a number of homes of Middle class families.

Funnily none of them lived in a larger home. 

Apart from that, interestingly I found neighborhoods that were in fact urban not suburban with a good PT access. Well, of course they were old though but they were everything else than abandoned. I think they prove that Americans like to live there as well, and the high price nature of those real estates also seem to prove that you have a considerable lack of them.


----------



## SCL (May 19, 2005)

A huge conern is The US's unwillingness to subsidize the construction of train infrastructure and the blind devotion towards building more and more highways. You can't ignore the power of auto-lobbyists in the U.S. 

In addition, Americans are in love with cars. Simple as that.


----------



## LANative (Aug 28, 2005)

trainrover said:


> I reckon this stat exists coz America's racist. I can't remember seeing at least a few other whites in any metro wagon other than those in NYC's fleets.........what white down there'd dare to be seen sitting with somebody who lives life in darker exterior organ? Or, are Americans just frightened little chickens being out in PUBLIC?
> 
> Plus my impression of Atlanta's been exceptional what with its racist existence......


Seriously, just shut up. What a ignorant post.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Racism is a factor in ridership. But it's not the biggest factor by a longshot. Most of each US city is developed in a way that makes driving quicker for most trips, and transit systems are underfunded or even non-existent. 

Trainrover is a false intellectual who tries to feel superior by confusing people with his creative insults and word games. Sad individual.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ The twit can't hear my laughter (which makes me burp far too much!) -- only somebody like It would reckon to itself I be sad.....


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

globill said:


> I'm talking in general. In general, Americans can afford larger homes on more land with more toys like swimming pools and large landscaped lawns. This is what causes sprawl. In Europe and Asia, there is either not enough land or the government forcibly constrains access to it.


Ignorant post. Rubbish.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

LANative said:


> Seriously, just shut up. What a ignorant post.


I agree...I see quite a mix of peoples on trains and transit in general. I'm never afraid to sit next to anyone who isn't white. I don't deny that America is racist, but cmon...it's not like the transit buses are cattle cars for minorities.


----------

